# MAXXIS Holy Rollers... 2.4's or 2.2's????



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

I just bought a set of MAXXIS Holy Rollers and I went with a 2.4 in front and 2.2 in the rear. I mostly ride Freeride/Street/DJ and a little DH. Should I send back the smaller 2.2 and swap it for the larger 2.4 in the rear instead to help beef it up a bit? How will the smaller tire effect the handling? Will I be limited at all with the smaller rear tire for my type of riding? I'll be putting them on a set of 2012 Transition Revolution 32mm wheels if that helps at all. Can anyone lend some advice?


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, considering a Holy Roller is a street/hardpack tire, I wouldn't run it at all when you ride DH. These are meant for street or very well groomed dirt jumps only. I think if you take it on a real trail you will hate life and be sliding all over the place. 

If you want it just for the street and are ok with the extra weight of the 2.4 then go with that, it will make the ride a little less harsh ( I am assuming you are on a hardtail).


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Like I said, I don't do a lot of DH, in fact, I probably shouldn't have even included it for this thread. As you said, it's pretty obvious that these tires wouldn't be well suited (...or even partially suited for that matter) for DH. However, as for the trails and freeride stuff that I ride, I'm in Texas and our trails (in my area anyway) are generally harder packed. I've heard of people getting away with riding trails on this tire, just not the "perfect" application for it.


----------



## eyco (Jun 6, 2010)

why not 2.35 front and rear.... tubles


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

These tires only come in 2.4 and 2.2.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am a big fan of the volume and grip of the 2.4s



I have trail ridden with the HRs in the front (and a Hookworm in the rear) and they aren't terrible as long as there's nothing wet or super loose. They'd do the job in a pinch, and roll fast as hell. I think the Maxxis Crossmark is loosely based upon the design only in a more trail friendly way, and it's a great tire.


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

So you're saying go big in both front and rear?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I run 2.4's on the back, really can't much of a difference from 2.2. I also can't the diff between Holy Rollers and the Kenda K Rads either, they also make them in 2.5


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

fatcat said:


> I run 2.4's on the back, really can't much of a difference from 2.2. I also can't the diff between Holy Rollers and the Kenda K Rads either, they also make them in 2.5


Do you mean that you can't feel a difference in the way that it handles or that you can't feel the added weight?


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

Urb-dirt said:


> I just bought a set of MAXXIS Holy Rollers and I went with a 2.4 in front and 2.2 in the rear. I mostly ride Freeride/Street/DJ and a little DH. Should I send back the smaller 2.2 and swap it for the larger 2.4 in the rear instead to help beef it up a bit? How will the smaller tire effect the handling? Will I be limited at all with the smaller rear tire for my type of riding? I'll be putting them on a set of 2012 Transition Revolution 32mm wheels if that helps at all. Can anyone lend some advice?


i would run 2.2's front and rear for dj but you shouldn't have a problem with that setup. in general a smaller tire will handle quicker and roll faster whereas a larger tire will make a better contact patch and deal with hard hits better. on dirt jumps you should be running like 60 psi so a 2.2 tire is plenty. a 2.4 is just more tire than you need for dirt jumps and street, or for any fast rolling tire for that matter. also holy rollers kinda suck. pretty heavy and the tread is just ok.


----------



## Urb-dirt (Apr 26, 2012)

sonic reducer said:


> i would run 2.2's front and rear for dj but you shouldn't have a problem with that setup. in general a smaller tire will handle quicker and roll faster whereas a larger tire will make a better contact patch and deal with hard hits better. on dirt jumps you should be running like 60 psi so a 2.2 tire is plenty. also holy rollers kinda suck. pretty heavy and the tread is just ok.


Will going with the 2.2 vs. the 2.4 be more valuable for quicker handling and speed or would it be more valuable to have the extra cush and contact?


----------

